# M.Power P.S.S. sharpening system



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I received this cool gadget for Christmas and got to try it out today. It makes sharpening pretty much fool proof as long as you only need 25 and 30 degree angles. It also can take plane blades up to 2-1/2" wide. I had an 3/8" Irwin chisel laying around that I had not used yet. There is no set up, just choose the angle, attach the rough or fine diamond stone, hold the chisel against the ledge, and slide the honing block back and forth. It took off the factory mill marks and formed a wire in about ten minutes of honing, and the fine stone formed a wire in another couple of minutes of honing. The chisel was not square also, so the sharpening took a little longer to grind down the high side. In less than 15 minutes I was able to take an out of square, dull, factory finished chisel to sharp. It was not shave your hair sharp, but they have some finer grit stones for that and I would need a strop to. I touched up a micro plane blade, about 1/2" wide, in about 30 seconds. Next, I tried a #6 Stanley blade straight from the antique store. The previous owner had sharpened it at an angle that worked with the system but it was incredibly dull. It took about 10 minutes with the coarse stone to get it to form a wire. The fine grit took about 2 minutes to form a wire. I ave not mounted it back in the plane to try it out yet, but it is the sharpest plane blade I have ever made myself. Sharp, but not scary sharp. I can't wait to order the other grits, diamonds are awesome! Plus, it isn't made in China, it is English:icon_smile:. Overall, it is an excellent tool for someone that wants a foolproof sharpener for planes and chisels and does not have room another powertool, just remember it takes a while to fix damaged tools by hand. PS. Woodcraft had them on clearance when I put them on my wishlist.
http://www.m-powertools.com/products/pss1/pss1-onlineshops.htm


----------

